

This Is Why Business Executives Don’t Talk About Current Events - outrightfree
http://www.vocativ.com/tech/internet/paul-graham-twitter/

======
theandrewbailey
In general, everyone needs to chill out and not have knee jerk reactions over
random links. Twitter is especially bad when it comes to conveying viewpoints
on any topic.

